# Ronnie James Dio



## Jade Tigress (May 17, 2010)

> Ronnie James Dio, whose soaring vocals, poetic lyrics and mythic tales  of a never-ending struggle between good and evil broke new ground in  heavy metal, died Sunday, according to a statement from his wife and  manager. He was 67.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 17, 2010)

Rip


----------



## SensibleManiac (May 17, 2010)

RIP, His music will live on...


----------



## Nomad (May 17, 2010)

RIP.  Just put on his latest album, Heaven and Hell, in tribute.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 17, 2010)

I've had Rainbow in the Dark stuck in my head all day.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 17, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## JBrainard (May 28, 2010)

Rip


----------



## knuckleheader (May 28, 2010)

I just played Since you've been gone on youtube and read his bio on wikipedia. Great voice, gonna research the Black Sabbath material later this weekend. You gotta live everyday, tomorrow isn't promised.

RIP Ronnie


----------



## seasoned (May 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 13, 2010)

I cried when I heard he died.  I'm just glad I was able to see him a buttload of times before he passed.  Nice guy, class act, great singer.


----------



## Fiendlover (Sep 13, 2010)

That was so sad.  He was playing at the first concert I've ever attended.  Metal for the Masses 2008.  The line-up was Testament, Motorhead, Heaven and Hell, and Judas Priest.  I will never forget that concert and how well he did.  Rip.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------

